

Ask HN: path to a freelance iPhone dev? - oneiroscopist

I currently work for a big company, and recently a small custom dev asked me to do some iPhone development for them (I dabble in iPhone programming in my spare time). I enjoy working  with them, and would like to develop a career as an independent mobile developer, working remotely. I am not sure what steps to take.... Where do I find more clients? How do I market myself?
======
graiz
If you like 'security' then you can build up experience nights and weekends.
There is a lot of iPhone work available. If you get experience you can
eventually switch from part-time to full-time.

Sites like theymakeapps.com and CraigsList can help find you projects.
Historically we've found most of our work through referrals.

Since you work for a big-company consider if there's a role to do iOS dev
within your current company.

~~~
oneiroscopist
Thanks for the response, graiz. Frankly, I did not have much luck generating
serious inquiries from CraigsList (there is a lot of "profit sharing options",
which, AFAIK, means "we'll pay you if our idea is successfull, but we won't
invest anything upfront"). I would prefer doing a bit of work with local dev
shops. My company does not do anything with iPhone development ...

------
bobx11
Try using odesk or elance to do a moonlighting job to make sure you like it
first. odesk has tests you can take for objective-c and iphone development to
make sure you know your stuff as well.

~~~
oneiroscopist
interesting advice. Wonder what the hourly rate is on odesk...

~~~
gexla
There is none. You set your own.rate. Or you can do a set fee for the project.
Generally the client sets the preferences, but you can negotiate whatever you
want.

~~~
oneiroscopist
Thanks. They list average rate of $11.59 (I think, not sure about the .59 part
:-))))) for iOS devs.

~~~
gexla
You have already failed your first test as a freelance developer.

What other devs are charging means jack ____. You will find that same thing
for ANY service on Odesk. If the lowest bids always won, then nobody from the
West would ever get any work.

~~~
oneiroscopist
I am not asking for tests, I am asking for advice. I have never used oDesk,
and, frankly, I do not know if anybody the is from the "West", or, if there
is, if anybody from the "West" can make a living on oDesk. Actually, that
seems a good question to ask: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3396585>

------
RandallBrown
Do your first one and do a good job. Try and find "hacker" groups. There
always seems to be one or two people looking to get an iPhone app made.

------
imakerz
iMakerz developers are very skillful and experts in designing iPhne, iPad and
Android applications, if anybody need assistance he/she can contact us.
<http://www.imakerz.com>

